# Puppy finished up last set of shots, how long before we can go places?



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

Rocky just finished up his last set of vaccinations yesterday at 14 weeks. How long should we wait before we start taking him on walks, going to the beach, going to dog parks, etc?

We don't want him to get sick, so opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Leila's Mommy <3 (Aug 3, 2012)

Our vet told us one week after last shots.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd wait at least two weeks for the full immunity to kick in.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Two weeks was what I was told.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I actually took Maverick to the park about a day after his final shot. He's been fine ever since. I think the "one week/two week" rule is just to make sure the shots take "full effect", but if it's in an environment (such as a dog park), where all the dogs have their shots and everything, I think your pup will be fine. 

If you don't want to risk it then just wait out the week or two.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

A dog park is the last place I would take him. How do you know all those dogs have had their shots? Unless it is some private park, where you have to be a member...


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

My vet made us wait a week for walks and said 2 weeks if we planned to take her to dog parks (we didn't and won't ever, probably  )


----------



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds good! 

I don't have any issues to wait for him to go to our dog park. We have a small park that is frequented by locals here, but I would rather be safe than sorry.

We really can't wait to take him out on his walks! The little guy is going to love it! 

Probably would be best to wait two weeks to take him to the beach too though...


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Really should wait another 2 wks to take him/her out to any place other dogs frequent. Parvo is at its peak in the summer and I would want to be sure the vacc. has had time to finish full protection. 

But think it would be great to get him to a lake or beach or walk him on trails...just keep away from dog areas for a bit longer.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I have a question my breeder said my puppy will come home with his first set of shots and i know he needs a few more sets so my question is

in the second set of shots how many actual shots did they give your puppy?
ive been calling vets and they just tell me the amount it cost for each shot
but im not sure how many shots hell need when he comes home.

sorry for asking this on your thread i just didnt want to start another thread since ive been starting alot lol.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> I have a question my breeder said my puppy will come home with his first set of shots and i know he needs a few more sets so my question is
> 
> in the second set of shots how many actual shots did they give your puppy?
> ive been calling vets and they just tell me the amount it cost for each shot
> ...


I think different vets follow different vaccination schedules. Rocket had his first shots at the breeders'. Since he's been with us, he's been to the vet twice. One shot at each appointment. Plus we opted to do a bordatella vaccine that was a squirt up the nose before we started puppy class. He will go back to the vet once more before his vaccines are complete. He will get one more shot with the standard vaccine at that appointment, plus a rabies vaccine.

So for us, three vaccine shots, one bordatella vaccine and a rabies shot.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

CStrong73 said:


> I think different vets follow different vaccination schedules. Rocket had his first shots at the breeders'. Since he's been with us, he's been to the vet twice. One shot at each appointment. Plus we opted to do a bordatella vaccine that was a squirt up the nose before we started puppy class. He will go back to the vet once more before his vaccines are complete. He will get one more shot with the standard vaccine at that appointment, plus a rabies vaccine.
> 
> So for us, three vaccine shots, one bordatella vaccine and a rabies shot.


Ok thank you so much. When I go to the vet I'll have to ask when is it safe to have my puppy walk around outside


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Everyone should do what they're more comfortable with, but my vet said just to avoid dog parks. According to her, more dogs are euthanized due to behavioral issues from lack of socialization than die from parvo. Keeping your puppy cooped up for nearly 4 months seems extreme to me.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I waited 7 days after the last shot. I kept her off grass and she wasn't allowed to meet strange dogs beforehand but she was able to get plenty of socialization starting when she was brought home at 8.5 weeks.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

dezymond said:


> I actually took Maverick to the park about a day after his final shot. He's been fine ever since. I think the "one week/two week" rule is just to make sure the shots take "full effect", but if it's in an environment (such as a dog park), where all the dogs have their shots and everything, I think your pup will be fine.
> 
> If you don't want to risk it then just wait out the week or two.


FYI- Just because all dogs should be vaccinated does not mean this is the case.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

dezymond said:


> I actually took Maverick to the park about a day after his final shot. He's been fine ever since. I think the "one week/two week" rule is just to make sure the shots take "full effect", but if it's in an environment (such as a dog park), where all the dogs have their shots and everything, I think your pup will be fine.
> 
> If you don't want to risk it then just wait out the week or two.


FYI- Just because all dogs should be vaccinated does not mean this is the case. I would avoid dog parks til 2 weeks after the final set of vaccines.

Mine always get to socialize with my own fully vaccinated furbutts and neighbors/friends with fully vaccinated dogs.


----------

